# Sky thread again- sorry!



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi guys,

This has probably been covered before but i want to subscribe to sky and want to know the best way to go about it. I dont want to go through an agent here as they charge. Also want to have more control over the card. My family members in belfast will let me use their address but what do they need to say to sky when they call them? I take it i can give my spanish credit card no for payment too no? Will they ask for a billing address??? Also my box is sky plus how do we match the card to the box once i have it. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Call Sky and say : I want a sky card with this package on. If asked: I already have a dish and box. Here are my address details bank details and sky box details (services 4, 5 on SD boxes).
Yes foreign cards can be used.

Dont offer any extra information, only what they ask for....sometimes they dont need to know if you have a dish and box already - for all they know you got the kit from a car boot sale and the dish from B&Q!

Billing address will be the address you supply them with to send the card to. It gets complicated if they see on their screen if a sky card / contract is already at that address, so best use someone who does not already have Sky.

When you get the card, put it in your sky box, make sure you are getting a signal, call Sky to activate the card, giving them the card and box details, and the card gets paired to the box - and make you you tell them its a Sky+ box, or they may forget to put the tick inthe box on their screen that activates the recording functions.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Sat thanks very much for the information. Do you have the number to call??? Also, i will be using a spanish credit card to pay them so the billing address will obviously not match up. I have no uk bank account. Anyway round this?


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

One other question Sat. My mum has sky and an extra sky box for multiroom. Only 1 box is plugged into the telephone line. They arent really bothered about the other one. COuld she call and ask them for another multiroom card and then send it to me? Then id only be paying a tenner?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Is it possible for someone who is leaving Spain and has a couple of sky boxes and cards to give them to someone here I wonder ????  Or doesnt it work like that???

Jo xxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

leedsutdgem said:


> One other question Sat. My mum has sky and an extra sky box for multiroom. Only 1 box is plugged into the telephone line. They arent really bothered about the other one. COuld she call and ask them for another multiroom card and then send it to me? Then id only be paying a tenner?


If I may answer that before Sat logs in, the Sky really do care about the phone connection for multiroom sub, to stop people giving their second STB to a friend living elsewhere in UK or abroad, who then gets their Sky viewing for mere £10. In my experience, the Sky automatically calls your number about once a month to ensure it's connected, and can cut you off if it isn't, usually after a second or third attempt. 
I cannot see anyone outside UK getting multiroom without paying another sub in full for the second box.



jojo said:


> Is it possible for someone who is leaving Spain and has a couple of sky boxes and cards to give them to someone here I wonder ????  Or doesnt it work like that???


Yes, provided the subscription payment in UK continues, so the new owner will have to make an arrangement to pay the Sky subs, like substituting their credit card or linking to their UK bank account, or maybe reimbursing the UK 'subscriber.'


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

leedsutdgem said:


> Hi Sat thanks very much for the information. Do you have the number to call??? Also, i will be using a spanish credit card to pay them so the billing address will obviously not match up. I have no uk bank account. Anyway round this?


Sky have various numbers to call but 08442 41 41 41 seems to be the one to get started.

I have many clients where the credit card address does not match the billing address - "you could be buying it for an elderly relative..."



leedsutdgem said:


> One other question Sat. My mum has sky and an extra sky box for multiroom. Only 1 box is plugged into the telephone line. They arent really bothered about the other one. COuld she call and ask them for another multiroom card and then send it to me? Then id only be paying a tenner?


Sky are getting more and more aware of what is happening to their multiroom cards.
True they do try to police it more and more.
Normally, after 3 months of all boxes and cards on the multiroom contract not calling sky, then the first indication is a letter from sky saying "pleaes connect you box to the phone line to get it to call Sky and prove the card is at the house you say it is". If that is not done, thewn that card will be pulled from the "£ 10 discount"rate, and charged at the full correct amount. It is unlikely to be cut off, just billed at the proper rate.
It appears that Sky have had an audit recently, as many people who tried to use multiroom in Spain have noticed their bills have increase...to the correct full subscription amount.
It may be that ordering another multiroom card "triggers" something and so they do an audit on your mums account...and ask for all boxes to "call home".
In some cases poeple have paid a one off £25 for "non phone line connection" on the box...but you need the gift of the gab and a bit of BS..."this box is in the kids room and they dont have a phone line in there..."!
So it can be done, but you may not get the discounted rate after 3 months...

But if you do it as a new contract at a nonsky address, then make sure you say a "frind" has introduced you to sky" and get your £50 M&S vouchers...



jojo said:


> Is it possible for someone who is leaving Spain and has a couple of sky boxes and cards to give them to someone here I wonder ????  Or doesnt it work like that???
> 
> Jo xxx


As Joppa says, why not...
As long as the subscription is being paid, and (for sorts, movies and recording) the card is in the corrcet box it will work.
Phone line connections are for UK users only, for multiroom contracts, and for new installations in the UK done by Sky, where Sky discount the installation and box for 12 month and as part of that contract require you to sign up to the "interactive discount" part of the contract. Of course, if you have your own dish and own box then no phone line connection is required, as the equipment is yours, and not in Skys "12 month" minimum contract period.


----------

